# best font for small type embroidery?



## astewart

Hi guys,

I have a customer that needs a small font embroidered on a left chest, can anyone recommend a good font candidate, smallest point size, etc.

The wording is: “You start something... We’ll finish it!” 

any suggestions / general knowledge would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Say Anything

Hey Alan,

I am no pro by far, but I have found that the font does play a big part in how a logo is stitched out; however the digitization has a major factor in how smoothe the design stitches. Is this going to just be text?,.. or is it going to be wrapped into a design? Do you digitize the logos yourself?, or do you send them off to be digitized?

Either way, make sure whoever digitizes it... knows how big you need the file to be. If you have it designed, and just need it converted,.. they may need to tweak a few things on the logo. If they are doing it all, just give the basic parameters and they should be able to design it at a decent price for just a pocket design. 

I personally digitize all of my designs and use Stitch Era and it works great. I digitize from a jpeg image all the time and the stitching is great! Sometimes you need to play with the density or the pattern, but for the most part it works great. Hope this helps.


----------



## astewart

Hey Josh,

I send things out to be digitized and my guy does a good job... This is the first time someone just wants text... no graphics. the font seems a little small to fit on a left chest... and it isn't that thick on top of it. I was just hoping for a little insight / feedback. I appreciate yours!

Alan


----------



## spiderx1

The best is a font that was digitized especially for small lettering. I know wilcom has several. Check with your software mfg they usually have additional small lettering fonts available.


----------



## irish

If that saying can go on 2 lines, you can do a .3"or maybe even .4". For readability a non-serifed regular font - something like Arial or Arial Narrow works great. I use Embird and the true-type font generator is great and does really good small lettering.


----------



## spiderx1

.3 or .4 should be no problem. for the small digitized lettering I am refering to less than .2.
I think embird has some digitized fonts, don't they vs TT font converted.


----------



## zoom_monster

Any small block (arial, helvetica) with strokes that are at least 1 to 1.2mm including pull comp, and will not close up(holes more than 6 points...6mm). Most software will have pre digitized fonts that work down to 4mm that have the push compensation built in. True type is not usually a good option at this size because the columns will push.


----------



## spiderx1

That what I was saying just not as well. Use digitized fonts not the TTF converted. Sorry I it sounded another way.


----------



## Say Anything

Alan,

Looks like these guys have you covered. Something that small, you could just do a few trials yourself to see how it will stitch out b4 actually stitching on the garmet. Most of my issues tend to show up when I don't do a practice run.


----------



## tfalk

I've had better results on small lettering using 65/9 needles and 50 or 60 weight thread.


----------



## lizziemaxine

tfalk said:


> I've had better results on small lettering using 65/9 needles and 50 or 60 weight thread.


Definitely use a smaller needle and 50-60 weight thread. It can make a huge difference with small lettering.


----------



## JAF

You can also use a 70 needle and 40 thread to improve the look. If you are going to 4mm then 60 thread will give you a cleaner look but of course that depends on the font. Also, skip anything with serifs.


----------

